# Hello from Maine



## JS Abbott (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi, This is my first year beekeeping. I bought a hive early May, and was so quickly addicted that I bought 2 nucs in early June. I've split the first hive (it was a full strong hive when I purchased it) for a total of 4 hives already. I'm hoping to learn much more and hopefully grow into a viable part-time business.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome, its easy to become addicted but its fun too! I use to bear hunt around Lead Mountain on the east coast above Bar Harbour, you have a wonderful state, little too cold of winters for me but great summers and fall. Good luck on your small business.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to BeeSource. I'm a fair distance away from you, but if you need to be in touch with someone sortof local, just send me a message. It sounds like you are off to a very good start.


----------



## JS Abbott (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Andrew! I'm totally addicted to the bee thing. I work in an office all day, so getting outside after work is so nice!


----------



## Bones (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello from the Mts. of NC
This is my 1st year Beekeeping.
I have 2 hives from Nucs and 2 hives from swarms
Hoping to learn a lot about beekeeping from different parts of the country


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey JS, glad to have you on board.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, Remember when it comes to honey production, 1 strong hive can bring in more honey than 10 weak ones. ( learned the hard way)


----------

